# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  AB'ye hayır demek

## iputisamo

AB'ye hayır demek için Tandoğan'dayım............Yavuz Selim DEMİRAĞ


Bayrağını alıp, çoluk çocuğu ile Tandoğan''da bugün toplanacak olan Türk Milliyetçilerinin AB konusundaki net tavrını sadece Türk Milleti değil bütün dünya beklemektedir. Aslında Türk Milliyetçilerinin tavrı baştan beri "AB''ye Hayır !" ama siyaseten MHP''nin yöneticileri bir türlü "Hayır !" diyemiyor. 

Aramızda bazı konularda fikir ayrılıkları, metot ve içtihat farklılıkları bulunan ve ülkücü hareketin derinliklerinden gelen MHP yöneticilerinin hemen hepsinin AB konusunda bizimle farklı düşünmediğini biliyorum. Kimse kırılmasın ama "liberal rüzgar"lardan etkilenip, başka partilerde politika yaptıktan sonra son sığınma limanı olarak MHP''yi tercih eden liberal kanat; "AB''ye karşı olduğumuzu ilan edersek, bizi iktidar yapmazlar !" vehmine kapıldıkları için var güçleriyle "Onurlu üyelik" tezine sarılıp zaman kazanmayı siyasi taktik olarak görüyorlar. 

Bu zihniyetin MHP tabanından uzaktan yakından alakası olmadığı için, ülkücünün öfkesini bilmediği için takındıkları suni tavrın ne kadar boş olduğu bugünkü Tandoğan mitinginde ortaya çıkacak. Türkiye''nin dört bir yanından hareket eden ve sayıları 6 bini geçtiği ifade edilen otobüslerle Başkent''e gelecek olan ülkücülerin hazırlayarak Tandoğan''da açacakları pankartları dikkatlice okumak lazım. 

İtiraf etmek gerekirse MHP ve ülkücü kuruluşlar şanlı tarihlerindeki disiplininden biraz olsun uzaklaşmış durumda. Bunun sebep ve sonuçlarını uzun uzun tartışmaya gerek duymadan fikri çizgideki netlik olmadığını belirtip yeniden Tandoğan''a dönelim. 

Sevgili Arslan Bulut, neredeyse bir yıl önce "Bırakın yaylaları da, Brüksel''e cevap için Ankara''da dev bir miting düzenleyin" çağrısı yapmıştı. Geç de olsa gerçekleşecek mitingde yıllardır gönlü kırılan ülkücülerin kalbini kırmamak şarttır ! ülkücü inandığını yaşayan ve uygulayan dava adamıdır. Onun göstereceği tepki de inancı gereğidir. Dolayısı ile ülkücülerin "Ne AB''si ulan !", "AB''ye Hayır !", "Ne Mozaiği Ulan !" gibi pankart açmalarına kimse müdahale etmemelidir !...

ülkücü ahlak ve vakar içinde Tandoğan meydanını dolduracak olan Türk Milliyetçileri bugün Ankara''dan sonra Türkiye''nin diğer illerinde de meydanlara inmeli ve sokakta nasıl davranılacağını dosta - düşmana göstermelidir. "ülkücülerin sokakta işi yok !" söylemi, ülkücülerin sokakta nasıl davranılacağını bilmeyen kontrolsüz kalabalıklar olduğu şeklinde algılanmıştır. ülkücüler günlük hayatlarında zaten sokaklarda gezmektedir. Bir araya gelip meydanlarda koyacakları tavır, uzun süredir törpülenen milli refleksin yeniden tesisini sağlayacaktır. 

Bu arada Erciyes''te meydana gelen ahlaksız davranışı hatırlatmakta fayda görüyorum. Başkent Ankara mitingine partili - partisiz bütün Türk Milletinin davet edildiği ısrarla belirtilmiştir. Kerameti kendinden menkul bazı kişilerin "davetiye krizi" çıkarıp, elinde bayrağı ile Tandoğan''a gelecek olan insanlarımıza karşı terbiye sınırlarını zorlamayacaklarına da inanmak istiyorum. 

Yıllar önce Aydınlık Gazetesi''nde ülkücüleri hedef gösteren ve ellerinde halen ülkücülerin kanı olanlara gösterilen "hoşgörü" umarım kendi ülküdaşlarından esirgenmez. 

Gelelim Sayın şandır''ın açıklamasına. Dünkü yazıma konu olan MHP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Mehmet şandır, gazetemizin Ankara bürosuna açıklama göndermiş. 1995 seçimlerini sanırım hatırlamıyor. "şahsınızda, sevgisizliğin veya tanımlayamadığım hesapların hangi davranışlara sebep olabileceğini dehşetle ve ibretle izlemekteyim" diyen Sayın şandır''a cevabımı en kısa zamanda belge ve tanıklarıyla beraber vereceğim. 

Bugün bu sütunda Sayın şandır ile tartışarak; O''nun Tandoğan mitingine düşürdüğü gölgeyi tartışarak, bu tarihi mitingi polemik konusu yapmaya niyetim yok. 

Ben yarın (bugün) Tandoğan''da olacağım. Türk Milliyetçileri ile beraber "AB''ye Hayır !" sloganını ses tellerimi yırtarcasına seslendirirken, Sayın şandır hale "Onurlu üyelik" mi diyecek, bakıp göreceğizğ

Mitingde buluşmak üzere ülkü ile kalın !

----------

